# Storing Handmade Soap



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

Love making soap, but I have no desire to sell it. I also love using it, and I kinda went over board. As of right now, I have more soap than my family can use in 3 years, so it is time to pack up the soap making supplies and stash my soap. 
I have no idea how to store it other than don't let it get wet. I need to pack it into plastic crates/totes for storage because it will go up in the loft of the shop where it is dirty, and has critters now and then. Plastic totes are about the only thing I have found that keep my stored stuff clean and safe. So, how should I pack it into these totes?


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Is it dry? You need to dry it before wrapping.

I wrap each one individually with tissue paper, adding a sticker with the ingredients. If you can store it under your bed, you only need cardboard boxes. If it gets hot, it gets soft. I no longer make soap in the summer, waiting until fall weather because I had a very bad experience with a lot of soap. If the loft gets hot, don&#8217;t store it there.

I&#8217;ve been using my soap as gifts. Especially useful if you don&#8217;t know the person. Most people love it.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Mice proof totes. If using tissue, make it white! The colored tissues can transfer their color.
Soap will attract humidity ... storing in a somewhat climate controlled area where it doesn't get too hot or too cold is preferred.


----------



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

I chose to put a storage area in the shop because of the climate control for my other stuff. Didn't know it would have such an effect on soap tho. 
Yes : the soap is dry, the totes are mice proof, and I still have easy aces to it through the year. 

I sure didn't think of wrapping it in white tissue paper ... good idea esp since I have plenty gathered from gift bags at Christmas. (Stored in totes in the loft lol)
Would it help to put some rice in the bottom of the totes?


----------



## Janis R (Jun 27, 2013)

I wrap my soap in brown paper or in shrink bags and then store in a 5 gallon bucket.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I was cleaning out a closet yesterday, and came across a shoe box full of soaps---most of them from other soapers that I had gotten in swaps. I know that most of them were 5 or 6 years old, and only 1 smelled rancid. I threw that one away, and put the rest in the bathroom, so I can use them over then next few months.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

If you have to many soaps you can donate some. Food banks, homeless shelters, and women's shelters are usually glad to get a few free toiletry items.


----------

